# Chocloholic afternoon tea at the Hilton Park Lane



## mav (May 29, 2015)

We are in London now and went to the Chocoholic afternoon tea at the Hilton Park Lane yesterday afternoon and it was AMAZING! I think I am still on a sugar/chocolate high. The pastry chef is a true artist, the yummies DECADENT! Oh what fun it was !


----------

